# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة \ (ضجر )   شعر فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*               ضجر*

*                        شعر فالح الحجية الكيلاني*


*هف هف هف*

*وتسأم النفس الحياة*

*يعلوها ضجر –*

*تلبسه ثوبا يطرزه السواد*

*تتعانق الاهات*

*في مستودع القلب المحطم*

*تكبر الاهات*

*تكبر ثم تكبر*

*وتضيق النفس –*

*بالغرفة*

*والبيت*

*وحتى الدائرة*

*وتضيق بالارض وما فيها وجوم*

*وكل ما هو كائن*

*او فيها يكون*

*العمر جحيم في جحيم*

*والصبح كاالليل البهيم*

*والدروب مقفرة*

*والحقوق فاقرة*

*والورد من غير عطور*

*والعيون –*

*تاكلها الدموع*

*كنبتة من غير رواء*

*تجف ثم تذ ورها الرياح*

*والنفس صحراء قاحلة*

*يكسوها الوجوم*

*تاكلها الهوم*

*يلفحها هجير قاتل*

*ويعلوها ---*
*               ضجر                        * 

******************************  ***

----------

